# System Upgrade Question



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

I took some shots in RAW and noticed a bit of lag when playing with them in PS. Nothing major but previews would take a couple of seconds to render - long enough that I'd notice that I had to wait for them to happen.

Does it make sense to add another 2G of memory? A new vid card or scrap the whole thing and save the bucks for a new system?

See my system at left or:

2GB PC3200 DDR
BFG GEForce 7300GS 256 card
AMD 3200+ 2GHz


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Probably a very large file size my laptop does that single core T1300 With 2Gig the one desktop 2Gig Pentium D 2.8 does not, nor does the uber E8400 with 4Gig so I think it's more CPU related.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

So you're suggesting I don't worry about up grading my current sys and look to replace it instead?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

It really comes down to how much raw editing you do and how much the wait bothers you, but I don't think adding more then 2Gig to XP is going to make a vast improvement, some yes.


----------



## jamiemac2005 (Jul 5, 2007)

Yeah, as Wrench97 said if you're working on raw images every day of your life and things rely on it then yes. if not then dont worry. I have had laggy problems with Raw before but i'm just a hobbyist so it doesn't bother me. I've heard 64 bit processors are brilliant for PS processing(from my computing teacher actually, he was trying a 64bit processor on a new laptop and remarked how immense it was in comparison to 32bit with Adobe CS2).


----------



## jamiemac2005 (Jul 5, 2007)

Oh p.s. if you're a hobbyist like me and you don't want to have the lag problems then try UFRaw (i did after PS) same sort of jazz as PS' Raw editing(not as advanced but does the same job). I find that the lag is lost because PS has to be running for the raw editing (when it seems seperate)


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

On the few RAW that I have done, I must admit that I haven't notices any lag... but look at 'My System'.

Although I did put in 4Gb of memory, I am using Vista 32bit . 32bit does not 'see' all 4Gb, only 3.something Gb

If you can handle the lag for a little while, while you learn the intricacies of RAW , do so. That will give you the time to figure out if you want to go over to RAW as a main stream method of enhancing.


----------

